# Not Going Hungry



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Went to the Niangua caught 1 Redhorse, 1 Hog Molly and 1 Shellcracker .

rockpile


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

What is a Hog Molly?


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

i have no idea what any of those things are unless a redhorse is just a red horse


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

rockpile1 said:


> Went to the Niangua caught 1 Redhorse, 1 Hog Molly and 1 Shellcracker .
> 
> rockpile


Now you're just makin' stuff up. Lol


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

And somebody has to say it...

"Pictures, or it didn't happen."


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The red horse is a sucker, Hog Molly is also a sucker, Shell cracker is a Sun fish species related to a blue gill.

All very good eating unless you were taught suckers were trash fish and not worth eating.

 Al


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Just out of curiosity on the suckers, do you fry them like catfish, or smoke them like carp?
Or cook them some other way?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Do a internet search for sucker recipes and you will find a lot of recipes from canning and using like tuna and salmon to smoking them. They make a great stuffed fish too.

 Al


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Thank you alleyyooper for the answers.

For a second there, I thought rockpile1 had gotten into the moonshine again!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

BRP knows his stuff. If I lived near him and wanted a mentor I would be happy to have him teach me.

 Al


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> Do a internet search for sucker recipes and you will find a lot of recipes from canning and using like tuna and salmon to smoking them. They make a great stuffed fish too.
> 
> Al


I had actually searched about all three fish after I read rockpile's original post.
However, I was looking for informed opinions on favored methods, rather than recipes. Random recipes from the internet are only as good as their source.

I know that when I mention smoking carp, some people think I'm crazy for eating carp at all, while others seem to think I must be smoking something else altogether. I might not trust their recipe for any kind of fish.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes Redhorse and Hog Molly are Suckers.

Take scale them. Filet them leaving the Skin on. Score them close to the skin, don't cut through the skin.

Mix Cornmeal, Salt and Pepper, work mix all over, down between Scores. Deep Fry.

Most Bones will fry up but be carful. Really Good Eating.

rockpile


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Hog Molly is hognosed sucker. Most likely the northern hognosed sucker.


----------

